# Embarc Board of Directors election



## cd5 (May 9, 2019)

Ballots were received by email on May 3rd. If you did not receive the email contact EmbarcMembers@diamondresorts.com. Deadline to vote - May 31
There are 2 positions up for the vote - WE ASK THAT YOU NOT SPLIT YOUR VOTE AND GIVE ALL YOUR VOTES TO ONE CANDIDATE - CHANTAL DESJARDINS.
Diamond has 15 times more voting power per point they own, than do all other members - giving them a huge advantage in elections where they can cast their vote. If we are to have a chance of getting a second independent member on the board, we must use this opportunity where each of us gets a "double" vote allotment because there are 2 positions up for vote - and place ALL the votes on one person.
For those who want to know more about me, my biography is here: https://www.citheownersgroup.org/chantal-bio-2019


----------



## pedro47 (May 9, 2019)

For every proxy vote ballot not returned it goes to DRI. 

Is that correct.

Good luck to Desjardins.


----------



## cd5 (May 12, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> For every proxy vote ballot not returned it goes to DRI.
> 
> Is that correct.
> 
> Good luck to Desjardins.


Thanks! There are no proxies for Embarc elections. The Declarant (Diamond) has 1 vote per point owned (approx 150,000 points) members have 1/15th of a vote per point owned (kind of overkill, really) and in this election the declarant can vote....


----------

